# Swap a VQ35DE transmission onto a VQ30DE Maxima



## Gerry_008008 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi Everyone, my 2002 ( model A33) Maxima ST-R v6 3.0 has a stock VQ30DE engine with a 4 speed (with overdrive in 3rd & 4th) auto, I need to replace the trans which is worn out , but I am not sure exactly what other types of transmission will fit my VQ30DE, (My vin plate reads it as a Trans = RE404B FN37),..Vin JN1CCUA33A0110046.
I have managed to aquire a 4 speed auto gearbox that came from another model J31 2004 Maxima v6 3.5 VQ35DE --(VIN Number = JN1BBUJ31A0002886) but before I take the car apart and pull the Transmission does anyone know if the gearbox will fit as a direct replacement.
If this is true, what else might I need to pre-purchase to get it up and running ... ie Flywheel or re-wire Valve bodies. spline and or ??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

State the year of your car.


----------



## Gerry_008008 (Aug 18, 2021)

rogoman said:


> State the year of your car.


Apologies..now updated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the FSM for both a 2002 and a 2003, the A/T is an RE4F04B. If you plan to do the swap, be sure to replace the 2002 TCM with the TCM that came from the 2003 car.


----------



## Gerry_008008 (Aug 18, 2021)

rogoman said:


> According to the FSM for both a 2002 and a 2003, the A/T is an RE4F04B. If you plan to do the swap, be sure to replace the 2002 TCM with the TCM that came from the 2003 car.


Hi, Thanks for the Information, unfortunately the TCM didn’t come with the replacement Gearbox and I have no way of aquiring it. does this mean that I will not be able to use it


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Gerry_008008 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the Information, unfortunately the TCM didn’t come with the replacement Gearbox and I have no way of aquiring it. does this mean that I will not be able to use it


Being that both transmissions are the same, there's a good chance your old TCM may work OK. If there are some shift problems, then the TCM may have to be reprogrammed by a Nissan dealer.


----------



## Gerry_008008 (Aug 18, 2021)

rogoman said:


> Being that both transmissions are the same, there's a good chance your old TCM may work OK. If there are some shift problems, then the TCM may have to be reprogrammed by a Nissan dealer.


Thanks for your response, I just went down to my local Nissan Parts/dealers yesrday and they were kind enough to look up both trans from the VIn numbers I gave them they then said that although it would likely bolt onto the engine, it will not work as the gearing is completely different and therefor it will not work with my engine, My thoughts are if it bolts on then it’s would be just down to the re-wiring of the TCM to tell it when to change gears.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Gerry_008008 said:


> Thanks for your response, I just went down to my local Nissan Parts/dealers yesrday and they were kind enough to look up both trans from the VIn numbers I gave them they then said that although it would likely bolt onto the engine, it will not work as the gearing is completely different and therefor it will not work with my engine, My thoughts are if it bolts on then it’s would be just down to the re-wiring of the TCM to tell it when to change gears.


Well it's hard to believe that they have different gearing as they both are an RE4F04B. Here's the specs from the FSM for both years - 2002 followed by 2003:


----------



## Gerry_008008 (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks very much for your reply.
Apologies. But those specs you sent are both for a vq35de, also they said my donor trans is from a model j31 2004 car. Which i guess is what makes them different, dealers says any gearbox from a a33 will fit and run.


----------

